

~80% of Americans Underestimate The Scientific Consensus of Global Warming - KirinDave
http://motherjones.com/transition/inter.php?dest=http://motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2011/09/views-differ-shape-earth-climate-edition

======
gerds
Are you suggesting consensus proves anything?

~~~
sgns
I see two points to this:

1) It's a battle about what 'Climategate' meant.

2) The muddiness of the whole debate is a demonstration of the difficulty of
applying science to public policy. As such it runs along the same lines as the
problems with the idea of 'evidence-based policy'. Science is a pretty humble
tool when it comes to saying how things are - compared to both its power of
discovery, and to how science is used as a badge to exercise power. This is so
not least because understanding what science says is a very unequally
distributed privilege.

